# Weird Animals that you have seen?



## Icalasari (Sep 29, 2009)

It is called a Hummingbird Hawkmoth

I spotted one at roughly 3:30 PM mountain time today. At first I thought it was a hummingbird

So, have any of you spotted weird animals?



Hummingbird Hawkmoth Pokemon for the next generation!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Weird Animals or Bugs that you have seen?*

Some sort of rather large bug-thing with claws and stuff. It was dull greenish.


> So, have any of you spotted weird bugs or animals?


Aren't bugs animals?


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Weird Animals or Bugs that you have seen?*



Blastoise said:


> Some sort of rather large bug-thing with claws and stuff. It was dull greenish.
> 
> Aren't bugs animals?


Eh, good point

I guess I was excited about seeing a Humming Bird Hawkmoth XD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

I would be too. Convergent evolution is cool.


----------

